# Cut Fish With Knife



## phasedweasel (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm just sharing this because I'm excited: this was my first time using a deba to break down a whole fish.

Speckled trout:






Deba hocho:





Victory!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2012)

you lefties are a weird bunch


----------



## phasedweasel (Dec 16, 2012)

JBroida said:


> you lefties are a weird bunch



It's definitely a hassle when it comes to single bevel. That's my only single bevel knife so far, a simple "Hon Kasumi" brand deba from EE. Makes it difficult to snap up good deals on the forum as well :/


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2012)

lol... great pictures so far though. What about ones of you cutting the fish?


----------



## phasedweasel (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife was taking pics and she wasn't interested in the actual cutting. Also, while I did get the two fillets off intact, it wasn't a particularly smooth operation.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 16, 2012)

JBroida said:


> you lefties are a weird bunch


+1, just as a general comment. In my working life, I'm surrounded by you crazies!!!!
Is that a Vermonters for Howard Brown t-shirt you're wearing?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 16, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> +1, just as a general comment. In my working life, I'm surrounded by you crazies!!!!
> Is that a Vermonters for Howard Brown t-shirt you're wearing?



Yes, they are strange...but I thought it was Howard Dean.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 17, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Yes, they are strange...but I thought it was Howard Dean.


That's right, sorry I'm tired.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 17, 2012)

JBroida said:


> you lefties are a weird bunch



LOL! lus1:


----------



## phasedweasel (Dec 17, 2012)

It is a Dean shirt. You may brand me a Dirty ******* Hippie (DFH for short) now if you wish.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 17, 2012)

phasedweasel said:


> It is a Dean shirt. You may brand me a Dirty ******* Hippie (DFH for short) now if you wish.



At least now I'm not the only dfh here...:biggrin:


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 17, 2012)

Always happy to see more evil liberals!


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2012)

You don't look dirty...

I was curious about about how a Vermont T shirt and a spec got in the same picture:scratchhead:


----------



## phasedweasel (Dec 17, 2012)

daveb said:


> I was curious about about how a Vermont T shirt and a spec got in the same picture:scratchhead:



Spec?


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry. spec = speckled trout - local term. They are usually fished for in gulf coast states. Most delicious.


----------



## phasedweasel (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah - I'm in North Carolina now, been here about eight years. We fell in love with the area and bought a house.


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice and wow us NC'ers are taking over


----------

